# Elos Fertilizers, who is using it?



## ghostsword (20 Feb 2012)

@ghostsword - Elos Fertilizers, who is using it? I got the Fase2 and the K40 bottles, been reading great reviews about it online. The dosing says 1ml per 100L of water every second day (If I read correctly), now can I mix them, or has to be one day the Fase2, and the other day the K40?

At 1ml per 100L it should last me a while.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Feb 2012)

I believe mark evans was using them for a while...


----------



## ghostsword (20 Feb 2012)

Its just that 1ml for 100l seems too little.  worried that it may be an error on the translation. 

If the dosing is indeed 1ml for 100l every two days, then it is fantastic, should last me 6 months. 


___________________________


----------



## George Farmer (20 Feb 2012)

They're designed to be used in conjunction with the Elos substrate system which is very rich, hence lean dosing. Same principle as ADA.

I used them all. Very effective products.

And yes, 1ml per 100 litres. Amazing concentration!

Contact Filipe Oliveira for more detailed info.


----------



## ghostsword (20 Feb 2012)

Thanks George.

So to use them on a inert substrate one would think that twice the dose would be needed. 

I will ask Filipe for more information.  


___________________________


----------



## darren636 (21 Jul 2012)

how are you getting on with these?


----------



## ghostsword (21 Jul 2012)

They were very good, great value. I just did not like the dosing bottles, so I decanted into the ada bottles to dose better.  

Good product.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## darren636 (21 Jul 2012)

well.... At those prices it should be good.


----------



## Sentral (21 Jul 2012)

Forgive my ignorance, but how is this stuff any different? Nutrients are nutrients...


----------



## darren636 (21 Jul 2012)

Sentral said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance, but how is this stuff any different? Nutrients are nutrients...


that is my thoughts.... What can benefit plants . I think i tend to use my dry salts like a hammer.


----------



## ghostsword (23 Jul 2012)

Sentral said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance, but how is this stuff any different? Nutrients are nutrients...



It is concentrated, 1ml per 100L every other day. I dosed it as per advised and had no issue with my plants for three months. 

Also, on a 100L tank, dosing 1ml per 100L every two days, allows you to have 200 days of dosing. This costs just under 15p (£28.49 / 200 = 0.145). How much would be EI dosing? I never calculated it.. but for 15p one cannot go wrong. 

Only bugbear for me is the dosing bottle, to use the syringe is awkward. 

Substrate was ebi soil and akadama.


----------



## ghostsword (23 Jul 2012)

Also, ease of dosing, as I travel for work during the week, the wife and kids just have to push 1ml in to the tanks, my two tanks are about 100l. 

You cannot beat this product for concentration, one bottle can last you for 200 days.


----------



## darren636 (23 Jul 2012)

your plants certainly do look happy


----------

